# Open pontilled drinking glass.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 14, 2021)

This is one of the things I picked up at the Pompton Lks NJ bottle show today. I believe it is a drinking glass. It has a razor sharp open pontil on the base. Definitely handmade. Loads of bubbles as well as character. No idea the age.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is one of the things I picked up at the Pompton Lks NJ bottle show today. I believe it is a drinking glass. It has a razor sharp open pontil on the base. Definitely handmade. Loads of bubbles as well as character. No idea the age.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I had one like this, but mine was shorter and a little darker on the green. I dug it, and now I can not find that dang dump again. Memory is going south too....!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 15, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> I had one like this, but mine was shorter and a little darker on the green. I dug it, and now I can not find that dang dump again. Memory is going south too....!!!!


Alzheimers runs in my family. My Dad has it. I maybe too.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2021)

I was at the show yesterday. Picked up some nice Philadelphia bottles at a good price.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Alzheimers runs in my family. My Dad has it. I maybe too.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


What were we talking about?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 15, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> What were we talking about?


We were talking?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 15, 2021)

BrentC said:


> I was at the show yesterday. Picked up some nice Philadelphia bottles at a good price.


Post them when you get time, I would love to see what you got.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Post them when you get time, I would love to see what you got.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


From left to right Andrews. McKinney and Cummings. All are Philadelphia.

The one on the right is a Morse's Julep from Hyde Park, Pa.  Hyde Park merges with Scranton in the late 1860's. It is now know as West Scranton.  I have found quite a few references in the Scranton paper archives for Morse's Julep.  All are from 1868.  Found another article fro. 1958 where monera found one these bottles in a mine with fish oil for the mining lanterns.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 15, 2021)

BrentC said:


> From left to right Andrews. McKinney and Cummings. All are Philadelphia.
> 
> The one on the right is a Morse's Julep from Hyde Park, Pa.  Hyde Park merges with Scranton in the late 1860's. It is now know as West Scranton.  I have found quite a few references in the Scranton paper archives for Morse's Julep.  All are from 1868.  Found another article fro. 1958 where monera found one these bottles in a mine with fish oil for the mining lanterns.View attachment 231956


That Morse's is sweet. I like that Andrews also. You should post a new thread about these. Not sure everyone will see them here, that's all. Very nice BrentC.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That Morse's is sweet. I like that Andrews also. You should post a new thread about these. Not sure everyone will see them here, that's all. Very nice BrentC.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I just started a new thread. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Huntindog (Nov 17, 2021)

Rob,
That's a great looking tumbler.
I like it!!
I can't tell what the age is, but it reminds me of Mexican glass out of the 70's.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

Huntindog said:


> Rob,
> That's a great looking tumbler.
> I like it!!
> I can't tell what the age is, but it reminds me of Mexican glass out of the 70's.


Could very well be, super crude. 1st timer maybe. At $5, I just had to have it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

